# worried about puppy with overshot jaw



## Kevin Bates (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and have a question that I'm sure is nothing to worry about but I just need to get it off my chest! We are the new proud owners of a beautiful JRT puppy called Rex, when we originally went to see him (6 weeks old) there were no problems and his jaw seemed fine. When we collected him his muzzle had grown quite a bit and his bottom jaw seemed to have stayed the same, we were not overly concerned as had already fallen in love with him and would never not take him due to this. We don't plan to show him or anything and have just got him to be a companion to our other JRT. He's only 11 weeks old now so I'm hoping the bottom jaw will have time to catch up?? is this common?? am I worrying about nothing?? I'll try and attach a picture of him at 6 weeks and now (11 weeks). Any help, advice, reassurance would be much appreciated.

Thanks all

Kevin


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kevin Bates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have a question that I'm sure is nothing to worry about but I just need to get it off my chest! We are the new proud owners of a beautiful JRT puppy called Rex, when we originally went to see him (6 weeks old) there were no problems and his jaw seemed fine. When we collected him his muzzle had grown quite a bit and his bottom jaw seemed to have stayed the same, we were not overly concerned as had already fallen in love with him and would never not take him due to this. We don't plan to show him or anything and have just got him to be a companion to our other JRT. He's only 11 weeks old now so I'm hoping the bottom jaw will have time to catch up?? is this common?? am I worrying about nothing?? I'll try and attach a picture of him at 6 weeks and now (11 weeks). Any help, advice, reassurance would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Havent had the issue personally so cant offer any practical advice from a personal point of view but did manage to find the following links The first one from Merck veterinary manual pet health addition, does have a section explaining developmental development that is normal and also abnormalities which seems useful.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/pethe...sorders_of_dogs/dental_disorders_of_dogs.html

There is also this from a Pet orthodontic specialist that explains about bites and the abnormalities that can occur.

http://www.dentalvet.com/patients/orthodontics/pet_orthodontics.htm

If you haven't seen them before it may offer some help.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kevin Bates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have a question that I'm sure is nothing to worry about but I just need to get it off my chest! We are the new proud owners of a beautiful JRT puppy called Rex, when we originally went to see him (6 weeks old) there were no problems and his jaw seemed fine. When we collected him his muzzle had grown quite a bit and his bottom jaw seemed to have stayed the same, we were not overly concerned as had already fallen in love with him and would never not take him due to this. We don't plan to show him or anything and have just got him to be a companion to our other JRT. He's only 11 weeks old now so I'm hoping the bottom jaw will have time to catch up?? is this common?? am I worrying about nothing?? I'll try and attach a picture of him at 6 weeks and now (11 weeks). Any help, advice, reassurance would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


What does the vet say? Generally speaking unless there is something seriously amiss an overshot jaw is not something to worry about in a pet dog, it does not stop them eating or drinking and they can usually retrieve as well.

Personally I would not take a puppy that was either under or overshot at 7 /8 weeks of age but there are plenty of entirely healthy and happy dogs around with one or the other.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

The six week old picture isn't very clear at all, it would have been better to have had the same head profile shot as the 11 week old one. But I do know of a person who has a collie with an overshot jaw and he's absolutely fine in himself.


----------



## Kevin Bates (Aug 10, 2016)

thanks for the replies, he had his first 2 vaccinations with the breeders vet and i've just spoken to them. They haven't made any notes about it at all so I'm hoping they weren't concerned. I'm taking him for his 3rd vaccination on Friday so will speak to my vet then. hopefully his bottom jaw will catch up!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The main concern with these is the bottom canines protruding into the roof of the mouth and, in some cases, puncturing it.

Not every case goes that far though.

Let us know how he gets on at the vets.


----------



## RichTS7 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a JRT with exactly the same overbite, shes nearly 3 and it just makes her all the more goofy and cute! she gets frustrated sometimes because she cant pick things up which are flat on the floor but she has no trouble eating or drinking or playing so shes fine. I had her spayed as I wouldn't agree with people breeding from a dog with the trait as it can cause severe issues in offspring such as cleft palates. But as long as the dog can eat, drink and play with it then it should be fine. Plus it is hilarious as mine sticks her tongue out every now and then.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

He's a gorgeous little fella :Happy


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

My dog has an underbite. Only problems she will potentially have is keeping her teeth clean! Even though she has bones etc plaque builds up because her teeth arent lined up. Vet just said all dogs with under or over shot jaws owners should brush their teeth regularly and as they get older will need proper cleaning at thvets.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Due to his cross (Bull Terrier) having an abnormally shaped skull, by boy had a slight overbite as a puppy, and as a result had lingually displaced mandibular canines, which meant that his lower canines were pointing up into the roof of his mouth.

Thankfully, patience and ball therapy sorted it. He doesnt have the greatest of bites, but doesnt have any issues either.


----------



## La_diz (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello there,
My puppy has been diagnosed with the same condition but am against the advised surgery at such a young age. I would be very I interested to know how you found the ball therapy WHICH is what I would like to do once the adult teeth have come through if required. Any Information or advice on this would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## La_diz (Feb 1, 2019)

Nonnie said:


> Due to his cross (Bull Terrier) having an abnormally shaped skull, by boy had a slight overbite as a puppy, and as a result had lingually displaced mandibular canines, which meant that his lower canines were pointing up into the roof of his mouth.
> 
> Thankfully, patience and ball therapy sorted it. He doesnt have the greatest of bites, but doesnt have any issues either.


Hello there, My puppy has been diagnosed with the same condition but am against the advised surgery at such a young age. I would be very I interested to know how you found the ball therapy WHICH is what I would like to do once the adult teeth have come through if required. Any Information or advice on this would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

La_diz said:


> Hello there, My puppy has been diagnosed with the same condition but am against the advised surgery at such a young age. I would be very I interested to know how you found the ball therapy WHICH is what I would like to do once the adult teeth have come through if required. Any Information or advice on this would be greatly appreciated xx


This is a very old thread.

Best to start a new one.


----------

